# superheroes and dodgeball



## iratebeaver (Sep 18, 2005)

who do you think would win the dogdeball match?

i vote spderman daredevil or the flash


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 18, 2005)

Spiderman, for sure...


----------



## kaneda (Sep 19, 2005)

Spiderman - but i suppose it depends if his spidey sense would tingle if it was just a ball being thrown at him


----------



## Leto (Sep 19, 2005)

Spiderman, hands down. But it would be more interesting with Nightwing and Batgirl (Cass, not Barbara) involved.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 19, 2005)

the daredevils hightent senses  would win the day


----------



## Wolfeborn (Sep 19, 2005)

probably spidey but how you gonna hit the flash hmmm


----------



## iratebeaver (Sep 19, 2005)

who voted superman? he's gonna lose he's never had to dodge anything!


----------



## andy_ice (Sep 19, 2005)

spiderman, hed catch all the balls in his webs then get the others with em


----------



## Azash (Sep 20, 2005)

i vote spider man as he has spider scence and can therefore scence the ball coming to him, plus he can stop it with his webs


----------



## FelineEyes (Sep 20, 2005)

Flash definately.  He moves so fast that no one can hit him.


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 20, 2005)

Darn it.  I missed the fact that Superman was on the list, otherwise I would have voted for him.  Either way, Flash would beat Spider-Man.  I know people are thinking about his tingling spider-senses saving the day, but it has been repeatedly drilled into us comic nerds' heads that there is a limit to how much or of what speed he can dodge things.  A hyped out Flash would be an example.


----------

